# Blood/Gore web designer needed



## g3rmanium (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have this fnuh/guh site I haven't touched in literally ages.

I suck at designing, but maybe you don't.

Budget is around 200 &#8364;, maybe more if you rock.

Send me some graphics you have done.

Thanks

Johann


----------



## MTech (Jun 2, 2009)

this guy does a lot of that stuff.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 2, 2009)

MTech said:


> this guy does a lot of that stuff.



Thanks, but not exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## defchime (Jul 21, 2009)

g3rmanium said:


> Thanks, but not exactly what I'm looking for.


 
check out my thread ...i can probably come up with something you'd like if you want gore lol...thats my kinda shit

Edit- heres my thread>>

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-and-photography/91282-my-photoshop-work.html


----------

